# BMQ April 3



## vanislerev (22 Feb 2006)

Anyone else going to be there? Going in as vehicle technician, semi skilled. Excited to finally have the date!


----------



## iouri1 (25 Feb 2006)

I am going to Borden on April 3, 2006  Navy Marine Mech, semi-skilled.
Iouri


----------



## OAKLEY (27 Feb 2006)

im actually not 100% sure if il be going april 3rd but i did the whole proccess like medical pt test all that fun stuff, my recruiting officer said the next one is in april 3rd and i should have no problem making that selection 

oh im going Infantry


----------



## OAKLEY (1 Mar 2006)

i just got called with my job offer today, i get sworn in on March 14th and il be goin April 1st for my basic in Borden.


----------



## vanislerev (1 Mar 2006)

congrats on the offer!


----------



## dearryan (1 Mar 2006)

I am hoping to get on the April  BMQ in Borden aswell. Apparently I am selected but I have no offer to date. We will see.

Ryan


----------



## The Gues-|- (1 Mar 2006)

CFRC is telling me that I have been selected and should expect a call with a job offer for Armoured Crewman (Reg Force). April BMQ I'm hoping! Time will tell eh.


----------



## Off my Stack (1 Mar 2006)

Same here hopefully I'll be going soon though.


----------



## OAKLEY (2 Mar 2006)

Yea im going Reg force Infantry


----------



## The Gues-|- (3 Mar 2006)

Sworn in - March 9
BMQ - April 3
Location - Borden


----------



## dearryan (3 Mar 2006)

The Gues-|- said:
			
		

> Sworn in - March 9
> BMQ - April 3
> Location - Borden



Nice


----------



## brandon_g (3 Mar 2006)

HAHAH....got the call today!! im so friggin happy...get sworn in march 22..bmq april 3 borden with the rest of you guys and im going reg force infantry with ppcli. any of you guys with ppcli?  
SEE YA GUYS THERE!!!! 
Brandon


----------



## OAKLEY (4 Mar 2006)

ppcl sounds familuar to me, they threw so much at me on the phone explain'n my job offer and what not.. 

where are you guys from??
And how old are you guys??

im from  Halifax, Nova Scotia

Im 17 years old


----------



## The Gues-|- (4 Mar 2006)

OAKLEY said:
			
		

> ppcl sounds familuar to me, they threw so much at me on the phone explain'n my job offer and what not..
> 
> where are you guys from??
> And how old are you guys??
> ...



Charlottetown,

22


----------



## brandon_g (4 Mar 2006)

Calgary,
18


----------



## iouri1 (4 Mar 2006)

I am from Ottawa 44 years old  ;D ;D ;D
Going to the Navy as Marine Mechanic
See you in the Borden on April 3 ( it will be cool and fun with you young fellas ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vanislerev (4 Mar 2006)

20, nanaimo, BC, good to see there will be a solid army.ca turnout there! i dont know what unit yet, never told me on the phone, my package should show up monday or tuesday though, should say in there i hope


----------



## DiamondDarryl (6 Mar 2006)

hey men, 19 m from hamilton. recruiter just called me to let me know they are rushing combat arms soldiers in. so i got my test this week and he said ill be going to bmq in april. so i guess ill be joining you all


----------



## Guy. E (7 Mar 2006)

BMQ Borden start April 3.

ACS Tec 

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/airforce/jobs_e.aspx?bhcp=1

18

Currentley near Brandon Mb.


----------



## DiamondDarryl (8 Mar 2006)

i hit a deer with my escort outside of the brandon mcdonalds  :brickwall:


----------



## brandon_g (8 Mar 2006)

i was coming home from work and split a duck in half...each body part rolled off on either side of the road LOL


----------



## The Gues-|- (9 Mar 2006)

Hey! have any of you heard how many weeks our BMQ will be? On paper it says 11 and I'm hearing 13 also.  Everyone I have asked was not 100% certain, including CFRC.


----------



## brandon_g (9 Mar 2006)

Well if BMQ is 11 weeks to the day, the last day, which is probably graduation ceremony and all, would be on my 19th birthday!! That would be the best birthday ever.  If not, and its longer, thats fine too.
I'm thinking it is 11 weeks, just because thats what it said on my preparation sheet that I recieved in the mail.


----------



## Guy. E (10 Mar 2006)

If you start April 3, then your done June 16. Thats 11 weeks.


----------



## DiamondDarryl (10 Mar 2006)

i think i can handle 11 weeks. how long is battleschool though? and where?


----------



## brandon_g (10 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> If you start April 3, then your done June 16. Thats 11 weeks.


i think its june 19 man.


----------



## Guy. E (10 Mar 2006)

Might be, I wrote down 16 when I was talking to Winnipeg last.


----------



## brandon_g (13 Mar 2006)

Ahh, this waiting is taking forever. My swearing in is March 22 and it has seemed like I have waited a month already since my call. After my swearing in, I dont want to even think about how long the wait will be until I leave on April 1.---->April fools day! haha. I wonder if all the recruits who arrive on April Fools get pranked?....


----------



## vanislerev (13 Mar 2006)

well lets get some names out here incase any of us see eachother, 
David Harding here,


----------



## brandon_g (13 Mar 2006)

Brandon Gallagher


----------



## DiamondDarryl (13 Mar 2006)

Mr Darryl Matton


----------



## Rstratdn (14 Mar 2006)

Well it looks like i'll be seeing you guys there.. sort of. I was told my basic was april 10th in Borden. But my swearing in is March 22. What have you guys been doing to prepare for basic?


----------



## brandon_g (14 Mar 2006)

I've been training since November for this experience.  But I took the two weeks off my job before April 1, so the 18 is my last day of work, and I'm training everyday, except sundays, before I leave. I'm going to run 5-10 km per day, depending on how I feel, and doing upper body strength exercises, for my training.


----------



## DiamondDarryl (14 Mar 2006)

running hills, pushups, trying to adjust my wakeup time earlier. funny thing is it seems to get messed up every weekend :


----------



## Rstratdn (14 Mar 2006)

What are you guys going in for? I'm signed up for Infantry. Looking forward to it. But damn is time going slow now.


----------



## brandon_g (14 Mar 2006)

Rstratdn said:
			
		

> What are you guys going in for? I'm signed up for Infantry. Looking forward to it. But damn is time going slow now.



Reg. Force Infantry PPCLI.  What platoon are you in, and are you regular force or reservers? Whens your basic? Mine is April 3.


----------



## Rstratdn (14 Mar 2006)

brandon_g said:
			
		

> Reg. Force Infantry PPCLI.  What platoon are you in, and are you regular force or reservers? Whens your basic? Mine is April 3.



I'm in the Reg Force Infantry PPCLI. Basic is April 10th at Borden. When do you fly out?


----------



## OAKLEY (14 Mar 2006)

my names Matt Oakley, i just got enrolled today (sworn in) received my plane tickets and signed the big stack of papers. 

I'm going for Reg force infantry PPCLI 

i fly out of Halifax 09:30am April 1st

i was the only one that signed up for an infantry soldier everyone else that was there  during my enrollment were all armoured or artillery.


----------



## double0three (14 Mar 2006)

Hey Matt you didn't go in for your interview and medical stuff on Feb 9th did you???  Thats when I was there and there was about 7 other people with me, just curious if you were one of them


----------



## OAKLEY (14 Mar 2006)

i cant remember when i did mine, it could of been....


----------



## double0three (14 Mar 2006)

Well regardless good luck at BMQ!!!!!


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Mar 2006)

Welcome to the herd, Matt!  Keep a stiff upper lip: you may need it from time to time


----------



## brandon_g (15 Mar 2006)

Rstratdn said:
			
		

> I'm in the Reg Force Infantry PPCLI. Basic is April 10th at Borden. When do you fly out?



I fly out April 1st. I guess I'm in the basic course a week before you.


----------



## OAKLEY (15 Mar 2006)

thanks alot man, ever sence i was a little kid i wanted to be a soldier and now my dream came true.


----------



## brandon_g (20 Mar 2006)

Does anyone know if theres like paintball near Borden that we could go?


----------



## DiamondDarryl (20 Mar 2006)

Well i called up the CFRC today and it turns out im in RCR and wont be doing basic till the second week of april. Good luck in borden guys!

Darryl


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Mar 2006)

Welcome to the family!


Pro Patria


----------



## brandon_g (22 Mar 2006)

UPDATE:
Well, today I just swore in and its very interesting.  Recruiters took us in one by one and asked us if any of our information was changed since the last visit. For example address, drugs, illegal activity.... Then we all went into a board room where we signed a few papers, received information about flights and arrivals, stuff that's pretty straight forward.  Then we had to wait for about 45 minutes because we were done early.  Then at 3, everybody who was joining and only 2 of their relatives/friends were walked into the same room with a picture of the Queen and two flags.  One at a time you were asked to come up to the front and repeat the Oath, received this certificate, asked questions, took pictures, and off we went.  Now I just have to wait 10 days before I fly out.  I"m so pumped after today.  You walk out of that building so proud and your head high.  So, good luck to everyone who is still in the application process and good luck to those of you going to Borden April 10.  Hopefully I'll see some of you guys there.  
Pte. Gallagher    - (Just had to do it lol)


----------



## Guy. E (23 Mar 2006)

I get sworn in on the 31, I cant wate.


----------



## Ewing (23 Mar 2006)

Hooeh! to all. I'm only joining this winter or next summer. I'm moving to Alberta, REG Force PPCLI. See you all there I hope, and good luck you to all.


----------



## Guy. E (23 Mar 2006)

There is a PPCLI unit in CFB Shilo in Manitoba too


Ummm, Your joining this summer/ next winter? can I ask why you have the sgt hooks?


----------



## Scott (23 Mar 2006)

He is a Cadet Sergeant, look in his profile, it's easy to see.


----------



## iouri1 (23 Mar 2006)

My name is : Iouri Ioganov and I live here in Ottawa (originally from Russia  ;D). I will be swore in tomorrow March 24 at Ottawa Recruiting Center at 9:00   and fly to Toronto on March 31, stay one day with my daughter and go to the base on April 1.
Good luck for everybody who still waiting ( it took 1.5 year in my case).
See you soon guys there.
Iouri


----------



## Guy. E (23 Mar 2006)

Originally I was supposed to leave Winnipeg on march 31. For some reason I was rescheduled so that I am leaving on the second of April... Has anyone else had this problem or change of plans?


----------



## MORGUE (24 Mar 2006)

well someone screwed up and now Im heading to Borden for the April 3 course, as oppoused to St Jean.  Hopefully I'll see some of you guys there.

MORGUE


----------



## The Gues-|- (24 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> Originally I was supposed to leave Winnipeg on march 31. For some reason I was rescheduled so that I am leaving on the second of April... Has anyone else had this problem or change of plans?



It happens.  I'm leaving 2 April as well.  Should get into TO at 12:35



			
				MORGUE said:
			
		

> well someone screwed up and now Im heading to Borden for the April 3 course, as oppoused to St Jean.  Hopefully I'll see some of you guys there.
> 
> MORGUE


Congrats, see ya there!


----------



## brandon_g (24 Mar 2006)

MORGUE said:
			
		

> well someone screwed up and now Im heading to Borden for the April 3 course, as oppoused to St Jean.  Hopefully I'll see some of you guys there.
> 
> MORGUE



Congrats also. I'll see you there too.


----------



## Guy. E (25 Mar 2006)

Anyone making a stop in Winnipeg or leaving there in the morning of April 2?


----------



## ouyin2000 (26 Mar 2006)

AHHH!!!

I got called Thursday afternoon, and i'm getting sworn in on Marsh 31st, flying out of the Victoria Airport on April 1st (no time), and i'm on the April 3rd BMQ in Borden.

Going in as a MSE Op (no element specified to me, but I did apply to the airforce)

Right now, i'm just packing up all my stuff, and waiting until monday to ship it out to CFB Naden to storage. I'm so stoked about this friday ;D 

See everyone there, and good luck to us all.


----------



## brandon_g (26 Mar 2006)

ouyin2000 said:
			
		

> AHHH!!!
> 
> I got called Thursday afternoon, and i'm getting sworn in on Marsh 31st, flying out of the Victoria Airport on April 1st (no time), and i'm on the April 3rd BMQ in Borden.
> 
> ...



Cool man, see you there


----------



## Guy. E (26 Mar 2006)

Cool, theres a good chance that your going to be on the same flight form Wpg as me.


----------



## ouyin2000 (26 Mar 2006)

Quite possibly...I don't know what my itinerary is. I don't get that until friday.


----------



## Jake (26 Mar 2006)

> Does anyone know if theres like paintball near Borden that we could go?


There is a good paintball park in Wasaga Beach which isn't too far from Borden called Wasaga Paintball Adventure. My grade 8 teacher owns it.


----------



## iouri1 (26 Mar 2006)

Wow !!!!!!!!!!!! Only one week left ;D ( but unfortunately I am must work all week long until Friday my last day).
Iouri


----------



## brandon_g (28 Mar 2006)

Who is arriving at Borden on April 1st?  Hopefully we can meet up and go together.   4 DAYS!!!


----------



## ouyin2000 (28 Mar 2006)

brandon_g said:
			
		

> Who is arriving at Borden on April 1st?  Hopefully we can meet up and go together.   4 DAYS!!!


I will be...I don't know what time yet though, I find that out on friday morning at my swearing in.


----------



## The Gues-|- (28 Mar 2006)

You guys pumped or what? It's getting down to the wire, I hope I'm not hungover Sunday... :dontpanic:


----------



## vanislerev (28 Mar 2006)

startin to get pumped, my flight shows up at toronto at 17:40 april 1, ive been going to sleep at about 19 30 here this week.. damned 3 hour time difference 
Pte. Harding out


----------



## brandon_g (29 Mar 2006)

vanislerev said:
			
		

> startin to get pumped, my flight shows up at toronto at 17:40 april 1, ive been going to sleep at about 19 30 here this week.. damned 3 hour time difference
> Pte. Harding out



My flight shows up at 14:45 april 1


----------



## MORGUE (29 Mar 2006)

I'll be up there on Sunday around 1330.  The benefits of living 2 hours away    Safe trip guys and i'll see you there.

MORGUE
(PTE. FIERLING)


----------



## brandon_g (29 Mar 2006)

Hey does anyone know if I can bring a mini soccerball along? Its not regular size, just one of those mini ones, about the size of a babies head. Or will it be taken away?


----------



## Guy. E (29 Mar 2006)

Swearing in tomorrow morning at 1100. I need to be up at about 0600 and in Winnipeg at 1000.

I dont know about the ball, I think they would be cool about a hacky sack thoe.


----------



## ouyin2000 (30 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> Swearing in tomorrow morning at 1100. I need to be up at about 0600 and in Winnipeg at 1000.


Congrats!

I have mine at 1030 on Friday morning at CFRC Victoria


----------



## brandon_g (31 Mar 2006)

OH WOW, 
Its almost here, i just have to get through tonight and off i go.
I bought everything today! even my shoes haha
Good Luck EVERYONE!!!!
Pte.Gallagher


----------



## Rstratdn (1 Apr 2006)

Pte.Gallagher

When are you flying out for basic? I'm also from calgary flying out april 8th for borden.


----------

